# looking to adopt



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

A bengal cat, male or female, for my mom, after our first one got hit by a car, then our kitten died of wet fip.

my mom currently has a bengal tabby cross female, very small neutered, and as I took her sister with me when I moved she misses the company, we also have a male black lab, who adores the kittens/cats we have had. 
If any one knows of one please let me know, I am in Buckinghamshire


----------



## clairmd (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi , I have a female bengal cat thats three years old, I am looking for a new home for her as I have a large dog now and he keeps trying to attack her. I dont want any money for her just a good home she has not been nuetured yet and she is very healthy as she has been a house cat. are you still looking???

Clair.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

clairmd said:


> Hi , I have a female bengal cat thats three years old, I am looking for a new home for her as I have a large dog now and he keeps trying to attack her. I dont want any money for her just a good home she has not been nuetured yet and she is very healthy as she has been a house cat. are you still looking???
> 
> Clair.


Please get your girl neutered for her healths sake,especially as you are now trying to rehome her.She could end up in the hands of someone looking to use her purely for breeding


----------



## ella (Jan 1, 2009)

Hiya

Rushden have a Bengal - 5 yr old female, Hobbe

Rushden Persian Rescue


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

she has more in too and more to come in so I am sure one will be suitable for you


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

Hi clairmd, 

I am currently in talks with kelly-jo in regards to the 5 year old bengal, if things do not go through with her where abouts are you based? 
my mom does not want to breed, she does not want a kitten but a cat, and the cat would be spayed immediately and we would be happy to provide you a copy of the vets bill to prove it has been done


----------



## Archer (Aug 6, 2011)

I hope it works out... I see more and more Bengals available for rehoming and very limited breed rescue options.

I am in the process of rehoming a Bengal boy and it still surprises me that for such an amazing breed the rehome side of things is very poor. I would love to see a centralised breed rescue that is easy to find / use etc.

I hope it works out and a lovely Bengal gets a home


----------



## yeahuloveme (Mar 30, 2012)

I can say hand on heart which ever cat comes to us will have a forever home, where it will be loved and well looked after


----------



## hohnerpud (Jun 15, 2012)

I am looking for a new home for her as I have a large dog now and he keeps trying to attack her. I dont want any money for her just a good home she has not been nuetured yet and she is very healthy as she has been a house cat. are you still looking???


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

yeahuloveme said:


> Hi clairmd,
> 
> I am currently in talks with kelly-jo in regards to the 5 year old bengal, if things do not go through with her where abouts are you based?
> my mom does not want to breed, she does not want a kitten but a cat, and the cat would be spayed immediately and we would be happy to provide you a copy of the vets bill to prove it has been done


I think you have got me confused with Patsy, Patsy is the lady that runs Rushden Persian Rescue not me I co run Animal Lifeline UK we help rescues with various things such as home checking, transport,foster,re homing etc, we also do many other things such as find rescue placements for for animals when their owners can't keep them any longer, for whatever reason to prevent them from getting into the wrong hands and home.
We help to match up animals waiting in rescue to people looking for a new pet, we have helped many people on here to find their purrfect furbaby  and we do much much more we can be found at Animal Lifeline UK: Helping Rescues with Homechecking, Fostering, Transport, Fundraising, Rehoming and more!.
I help Patsy and RPR by cross posting cat/kittens they have in for re homing to help them find forever homes and to free up pen space so we are able to put another needy cat kitten in there as sadly its never ending the amount of cat/kittens needing to come into rescue


----------

